# *OFFICIAL* Alexander Gustafsson vs. Thiago Silva Pre/Post Fight Discussion **SPOILERS



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Main card starts on FUEL TV at 3PM ET*
*Saturday April 14th*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope Gustaffson retires that overrated cheating piece of shit.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gustaf should end this within 2 rounds.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope Gustaf destroys. Think he ends this within 2 rounds also.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

No secret who I'm pulling for.

War Gustafsson :cool02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gustaf wins. A lot of people are still getting fooled by Thiago's mean face.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

thiago is gonna be too powerful... vera repeat


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> thiago is gonna be too powerful... vera repeat


So he's going to cheat again?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah sure whatever, he gonna **** him via surprise buttsex


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Alex, Thiago has terrible striking defence.. and he won't be able to put Alex on the mat.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> yeah sure whatever, he gonna **** him via surprise buttsex


Dont avoid the question, the reason he was so powerful last time was because of illegal substances, he was punished heavily so I doubt he'll take that risk again.

Sure Thiago is still a powerful guy, but Gustaf is the better fighter. I guarantee you, the top fighters in the division are keeping an eye on Gustaf. He's big, very agile, skills are obvious and he carries nasty power in his hands. He's a bad fight for any of them, and Thiago IMO is nowhere near their level.

I'm not sure why so many people think he is.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

I cant believe people are cheering for a up and comer against a guy that has only been defeated by 2 of the top 5 lhw's.

Thiago silva by anything he wants.

Anyone up for a bet?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> I cant believe people are cheering for a up and comer against a guy that has only been defeated by 2 of the top 5 lhw's.
> 
> Thiago silva by anything he wants.
> 
> Anyone up for a bet?


Exactly. He's fought two of the current 6 or so top guys, and lost both fights. Yet you're acting like he's beaten top guys.

Seeing Gustaf fight, he doesn't need to have top names on his record yet to show that he's a force and future contender.


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Apr 8, 2012)

This is going to be an awesome fight !!

Its is also going to be closer than you guys think, the longer it goes on the better for Gustaf, i think if Silva wins he will have to clip Alex early.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Really weird picture of Gustaf. That doesn't even look like him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Thiago is in no shape or form a top contender. Who has he beaten? a Jardine who couldn't string together more than one win at a time.....


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Samin00 said:


> I cant believe people are cheering for a up and comer against a guy that has only been defeated by 2 of the top 5 lhw's.
> 
> Thiago silva by anything he wants.
> 
> Anyone up for a bet?


He's basically a 205 lb Rousimar Palhares.

He's a dirty fighter who looks scary and beats up on cans but when he has to fight some elite fighters he gets beat.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know... I'll be cheering for Gusto, he's been training a lot with Phil Davis and that's a very smart move for him...but... Silva has had a lot of back problems in the past... I think he's being underestimated. 

He's a bad man in the mount and if he gets it..... we'll see how much Davis helped I guess.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's basically a 205 lb Rousimar Palhares.
> 
> He's a dirty fighter who looks scary and beats up on cans but when he has to fight some elite fighters he gets beat.


Jardin and alexander were both top 10 (alexander maybe almost) when defeated them, jardin came from a war with rampage and beating chuck. Im not saying they were legimit contenders but give them credit their not cans..

Gustafsson's best wins was against a hammil that would retire a few fights later. Davis has proven he isnt ready for the top 5 guys when he fought rashad, and gustafsson's only loss came to the only real kind of threat in davis.And davis didnt stand a chance against rashad, where silva rocked rashad a couple of times.

Sure mma math doesnt work all the time but believe me it will with this one, War SILVA.


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Apr 8, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Thiago is in no shape or form a top contender. Who has he beaten? a Jardine who couldn't string together more than one win at a time.....


Thiago nearly knocked out Rashad Evans he had him rocked in their fight !!! Rashad just dry humped him for 3 rounds but was getting tagged in the standup, the only loss which he was dominated in was the Machida fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Grim Reaper said:


> Thiago nearly knocked out Rashad Evans he had him rocked in their fight !!! Rashad just dry humped him for 3 rounds but was getting tagged in the standup, the only loss which he was dominated in was the Machida fight.


Last time I checked "dry humping" your opponent, also known as wrestling is legal so it's not like Rashad's victory over him means less than it would if he knocked him out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yes yes and Rashad had more trouble with a hurt back Silva than he did with a fight of his life Davis. Who had very little trouble with Gustafsson.

Divide that by the mean temp in NC and multiply by the number of chairs in my kitchen and you can plainly see that Gustafsson is not fast enough to keep Silva at distance or strong enough to deal with him up close.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

A little breakdown of the fight:



> *Apr 8, 2012* - As the long drought in UFC events comes to a close next weekend, MMA fans will be treated to a thoroughly intriguing event in UFC on FUEL TV 2. This is notable for two reasons, not least of which is that this marks the UFC's debut event in Sweden. The most important consideration, though, is what the main event between Alexander Gustafsson and Thiago Silva will tell us about the future of the light heavyweight division.
> 
> Gustafsson enters this bout regarded by some as the next great UFC light heavyweight. The Swede has demonstrated a growing aptitude for the game and increasingly defeated better opposition, seemingly with growing ease. He doesn't appear ready for the Jon Jones end of the division just yet, but this upcoming fight will tell us what sort of trajectory he's really on.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Last time I checked "dry humping" your opponent, also known as wrestling is legal so it's not like Rashad's victory over him means less than it would if he knocked him out.


My point was that Rashad didnt finish him, infact he almost got finished himself in that fight. So the only real dominant loss Silva has had is when he got KTFO by Machida.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Come on Gustafsson, take him to school.



The Grim Reaper said:


> My point was that Rashad didnt finish him, infact he almost got finished himself in that fight. So the only real dominant loss Silva has had is when he got KTFO by Machida.


So what if he didn't finish him? Who cares? Fact is Rashad dominated for 2 and a half rounds. It got so bad that Rashad basically lost all respect for T.Silva and that almost cost him the fight, but he hunt on. So your point is invalid.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I love fights between two great fighters that I'm not particularly a fan of. I can watch the fight completely unbiased and not have to potentially be disappointed with who wins. It's a win win for me.

If I had to root for a guy, I guess it would be Alexander. From what I've seen so far, he seems more likable.


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Apr 8, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> So what if he didn't finish him? Who cares? Fact is Rashad dominated for 2 and a half rounds. It got so bad that Rashad basically lost all respect for T.Silva and that almost cost him the fight, but he hunt on. So your point is invalid.


Damn i cant get through to this guy.

Ok, answer me one question - In which fight did Thiago Silva get dominated most in:

The Rashad Evans Fight
The Lyoto Machida Fight

?????????????


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't expect Silva to come in as good as he used to be after over a year lay off but if he does it should be a very good fight. I think Gustaffson's on a role and will be able to get the win.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

I really don't like any thing about Thiago Silva. I hope Gus destroys this cheating bully.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

The Grim Reaper said:


> Damn i cant get through to this guy.
> 
> Ok, answer me one question - In which fight did Thiago Silva get dominated most in:
> 
> ...


Again, who gives a ****? They both dominated him in different ways. Machida with his superior striking and Rashad with his superior wrestling/grappling. Machida's techniques were more devasting because it involved strikes and he T.Silva didn't hurt him. I reckon Rashad could def. have stood with T.Silva though, i just think he was overly cautious in the fight and didn't let go the way he normally would have.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll go with AG by stoppage in the 2nd. His boxing is crisp and he uses his reach well. Thiago tends to brawl which plays right into AG's boxing. I'm not counting Thiago out as he is dangerous but Gustafsson I think has the style to neutralize whatever gets thrown his way. 

Why people are even mentioning how AG lost to Phil Davis, who was owned by Rashad, who had a bit of trouble with Thiago is beyond me. It is one style versus another the rest is irrelevant. 

Let us hope Thiago pees human urine this time.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I pick Silva to shock the MMA community and actually put Gustaffson away. I know I know here comes the flack:thumb02:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Gusta is definitely going to be a big star one day, and this is just a minor stepping stone for him. He's going to beat him up finishing him early in the second.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Gustaffson should take this fight but Thiago could still win fighting a gritty controlling fight. Hope Gustaf keeps this standing because I can see Thiago maybe clinching Gustaf on the cage and look for TD's where he would use boring top control.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

War Thiago Silva!!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gustafsson has been lighting dudes up in training. Been training with Forrest and apparently guys are scared to spar with him, he's been literally mauling dudes. Can see him smashing Silva here, can't wait to see it. Gustafsson is *the* threat to Jon Jones!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

gustafsson is good everywhere, so is thiago but it seems he has the weaker chin... im still pulling for thiago, i hope he bitch slaps him around for the win


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


>


This is not a likely scenario, Gustaf is one of the best strikers in the division.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


>


Incase you've never seen Gustaffson fight here's a little heads up, he isn't an awkward herky jerky striker with Jardine's glass chin.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

War Gustafsson!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Time to see Gusta taking another step up the LHW ladder! Good night Silva!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rooting for Gustafsson but I think Silva might win here.


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Interesting to see which Silva will show up after the long layoff.

Rooting for Gustafsson for sure in this one!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I think this is one of those fights that can go either way..but i think Silva will take it.

A victory here for Alex would be huge cus Silva is a step up to what he have faced before.Im very curious if Alex can deal with fighters on that level.

Will be a great test for him


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Let's goooo MAULER!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thiago by TKO. Uppercut from the clinch to be exact


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

two guys who are largely unproven are about to prove who is for real. Interested to see Silva he has been out of action a long time and could be a lot better than he was the last time we saw him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok that's enough hype let's go!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Right now, I'm wishing I had bet more on Silva. I don't like him. I want to see him get beat up.

I don't think it will happen tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, 'He took a year off to rehab back injuries.'

Among other things.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago Silva is a beast....I honestly like him for the upset here.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

War Thaigo!!!


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, 'He took a year off to rehab back injuries.'
> 
> Among other things.


Made me lol too but maybe the layoff really helped him to get his body healthier.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know what the odds say, but I wouldn't call it an upset.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think there's way too much hype behind Gustaf, but I remember a lot of us saying the same thing about Jones when he was handed a title shot against Shogun. I therefore won't be shocked if he takes this fight, but I also won't be surprised if Silva hands him his own arse, either.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Props to Gustaffson for coming out to the only good thing Lil Wayne ever did.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Thiago Silva is a beast....I honestly like him for the upset here.


Wouldnt Alex victory be the upset here? I think the biggest question for most is IF Alex can step up a higher level.


I have a feeling that Silva will win by KO or TKO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Thiago's going to end up becoming a tattoo if he doesn't stop getting them.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Here we go! Commooon!!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

The support is coming out for Silva here . Pumped for this fight! Let's get some answers about were Gusta is really at.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm pumped up for this one. Go Sverige!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Thiago Silva with the stare of death!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol, Wut?!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Automatically presumed this was 5 rounds haha >.<.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shit i just woke up. i missed everything.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Leakler said:


> Automatically presumed this was 5 rounds haha >.<.


It might not even make it to the third


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God damn Silva looks mean.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago is going to test Gustaffson...he's not going to go away.

This is three rounds?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shut the **** up Kenny. talk about nut hugging.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Surprised Silva survived that uppercut. Great round.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

What a first round, I thought Mauler was already taking it but not yet.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexander using his range well, good first round! Thiago always scary though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Kenny is worse than Joe.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alexander Gustafsson does not lend itself to a chant.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gustaffson's like a giant version of Cruz, it's awesome to watch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Gustafsson takes this fight, I'd really be interested in seeing him go against Shogun.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago is looking for one punch. Gustaffson has already taken his best punch he needs to put some combinations together.

2-0 Gustaffson but Thiago hurt him that round.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Helvette! Pretty sweet deal Mauler's got going on so far.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm rooting for Gustafsson but Silva is one big right away from changing this!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Gustaf looks stronger and faster than I thought he would compared to Silva.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Gusta has got this in the bag unless Thiago manages to catch him. Good fight, nice to see Gustafsson proving himself.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gustafsson looks awesome.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Gustaf is soooo F'n fast....he's circling and moving and it looks like he's setting up and bam! right hand, he's sooo fast.

I want to see him fight someone like Shogun or Machida. Though from the looks of that fight Shogun would kick his legs out from under him. Gustaf would have walked through Lil Nog.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish they'd stop comparing him to Jon Jones. Let this kid be his own ******* fighter and stop trying to hype a fight that's still a ways off. Did you goofs learn nothing from Phil Davis?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Gustaffson...

Man...that would've been interesting had it been 5 rounds....Thiago was starting to stalk Gustaffson as Gustaffson was grinding out the clock.

Both fighters looked good....I think Thiago was discouraged early from being hurt and just took too long to get back in.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

How many times are they going to compare Alexander to Jones? It's getting kind of annoying.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Alexander vinnare!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I should not be allowed to bet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

meh, I honestly expected more from both guys than we got today. If people think based on this performance that Gustafsson should be in the cage with bones then they must hate Swedes cause Jones would maul him like a hungry bear with lamb.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Shut the **** up about Jon Jones Goldie, you have been shite tonight, he is lost without Rogan.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

Was this fight signed before Dana said all main events are going to be 5 rounds?


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Great showing by Gustafsson, Silva had nothing to offer him other than a punchers chance!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys Alexander Gustaffson fought like Jon Jones!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Very impressive.Alex have just taken a BIG step up in competition! 

Alex against Machida would be a great matchup


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I didnt find that fight exciting at all.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Alexander swept him on 2 judges score cards? I scored that last round for Silva myself. Gustafsson seemed to coast a little toward the end of the fight while Silva started to get going more. Just my opinion, Alexander clearly deserved the win of course.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish these guys would grow some balls and call out fighters.

If that were me, I'd have called out Shogun. Grow some nards you pansies!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

ptw said:


> Hey guys Alexander Gustaffson fought like Jon Jones!


Goldie? . 29-28? I had that easily 30-27. Which round would be given to Silva? :S


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Did Thiago Silva say his back was hurt again?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

That fight was exciting? Watching Gustafson run around the ring and Silva following him? Im glad that shit was free. Neithewr one of those guys is any kind of threat to the belt. NEVER WILL BE.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Leakler said:


> Goldie? . 29-28? I had that easily 30-27. Which round would be given to Silva? :S


Silva clearly won the second. he landed the cleanest and hardest shots while Gustaffsons was partially blocked and he just danced for most of the round.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Did Thiago Silva say his back was hurt again?


No.


Biggest match up that can be made right now is Gusta vs Machida. That would be a guaranteed thriller for sure. 

Great showing from gusta, foot work looked VERY good. Impressive. Also showed a pretty good chin tanking some of silva's bombs.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

jcal said:


> That fight was exciting? Watching Gustafson run around the ring and Silva following him? Im glad that shit was free. Neithewr one of those guys is any kind of threat to the belt. NEVER WILL BE.


Agreed. 
Gustafsson's hype will die the day he faces someone like Rashad or Jones who he cant bounce away from.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Leakler said:


> Goldie? . 29-28? I had that easily 30-27. Which round would be given to Silva? :S


Just my opinion, a case could be made either way for the third round. I just don't think Alexander did much of anything in the 3rd and seemed more content on coasting because he knew he had it in the bag. Silva became more aggressive and actually got a few punches through toward the end. The third round was 10-10 at the most if Silva didn't get it in my opinion, but the right guy won either way so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Just my opinion, a case could be made either way for the third round. I just don't think Alexander did much of anything in the 3rd and seemed more content on coasting because he knew he had it in the bag. Silva became more aggressive and actually got a few punches through toward the end. The third round was 10-10 at the most if Silva didn't get it in my opinion, but the right guy won either way so it doesn't matter.


He didn't do much of anything in the second either.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Agreed.
> Gustafsson's hype will die the day he faces someone like Rashad or Jones who he cant bounce away from.


What the **** you talking about man? Alex faces a worldclass fighter here.He where using footwork,you know what that is? its very effective.To just stand flatfooted infront of a guy with KO power like Silva is not a very wise gameplan!

He had Silva hurted early in the fight and pretty much had controll over the fight.

Silva`s face where pretty bloodied up so something he must have hit him with huh


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

VikingKing said:


> What the **** you talking about man? Alex faces a worldclass fighter here.He where using footwork,you know what that is? its very effective.To just stand flatfooted infront of a guy with KO power like Silva is not a very wise gameplan!
> 
> He had Silva hurted early in the fight and pretty much had controll over the fight.
> 
> Silva`s face where pretty bloodied up so something he must have hit him with huh


Someone athletic with excellent wrestling will demolish this kid. Just you wait and see, or actually just re-watch his fight with Davis.

Oh, and he's Scandinavian, they/we cant wrestle.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Outstanding night of fights. Packed full of action. The Swedish crowd was awesome. Alexander looked really good. Great striking. Used his range very well. Excellent hand & footwork kept Thiago guessing. Moved in & out well with a nice, speedy uppercut. Nice head faints and shoulder movement as well. Great win for AG. 
...Nice win for Stann. Nasty short punches in the guard. Sakara was on queer st. Great stoppage by Ref Goddard. Man- Paulo Thiago got flatlined! That was ugly. Charged in and got caught on the sweet spot. All around great card with great results...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Biggest match up that can be made right now is Gusta vs Machida. That would be a guaranteed thriller for sure.
> ...


I didn't catch what he said, but I thought I heard "I couldn't feel my legs" or something like that.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Someone athletic with excellent wrestling will demolish this kid. Just you wait and see, or actually just re-watch his fight with Davis.
> 
> He's Scandinavian, they/we cant wrestle.


Well.How you know that? you are talking about in past.He have obviously improved alot as a fighter and is always improving.

Compare him now as to before is just two different things..

Not to mention he train at Alliance team with guys like Phil Davis to improve on his wrestling and takedown defence!


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Looked like Silva was missing that killer instinct he had before the layoff. Maybe in next fight its back.
Gustafsson fought wise but this fight was far away from contender performance.

Overall happy of the first card in Scandinavia. Thanks UFC!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Feed Gustaffson to Shogun.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I didn't catch what he said, but I thought I heard "I couldn't feel my legs" or something like that.


Pretty sure he said that too, weird.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I didn't catch what he said, but I thought I heard "I couldn't feel my legs" or something like that.


He did say that but that was after florian asked him how hurt he was when gusta rocked him in the first round.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Good fight from Gustafsson. T.Silva has always been overrated, but his power and top game still makes him fairly dangerous. 

Gustafsson is still quite young and is clearly getting better. I liked the way he fought. I would like to see his grappling tested more though. I say he should probably fight Lil Nog since that was the original match up. No need to rush the guy into huge fights like they did with Davis.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Brandon Vera wasn't such a can nowadays, I'd even say that would be a good fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, that would be good. In fact, I suggest that be the next match up. It's true, Vera isn't great these days but it would just be good to see some clean technical striking on display.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, Gustaf showed a lot tonight. This was a pressure fight, 25 years old and headlining a UFC card in his hometown, Gustaf can handle the spotlight.

His speed, movement and power are all crazy, but the most impressive part is that he maintained that pace all night. Very rare for this weight, anyone who can withstand Gustaf's power is in for a long night.

Beautiful technique, give this kid a top 5 opponent he's more than ready. Props to Thiago for hanging in there and firing back, he said he couldnt feel his legs when he got dropped in the first.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF, i missed the all event...

When did it started?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Great Win for Gusto. I think hes got the stuff to be a top 5er soon. Put em in there with Badar. I think he could take em but he needs to prove he can handle a top wrestler before you feed him to a top guy.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Someone athletic with excellent wrestling will demolish this kid. Just you wait and see, or actually just re-watch his fight with Davis.
> 
> Oh, and *he's Scandinavian, they/we cant wrestle*.


That’s sort of a silly statement, perhaps Sweeden doesn’t have a strong wrestling tradition but that doesn’t mean people from Sweeden cant LEARN to wrestle, its not like they are missing a “wrestling” gene that prohibits them from wrestling. I think Bisping has some sick TDD and hes not from a strong wrestling culture and there is this little French speaking Canadian who has some pretty good wrestling skills from what I hear. Gustafson is trainning with some really good wrestlers.

Gustafson will probalbly never become as skilled at wrestling as Rashad or Davis but in MMA all you need to do is get good enough to neutralize your opponents game to make it irrelevant (I could give you plenty of examples).

Hes only 25 with some solid wins and only 1 loss, he'll get better, how good only time will tell.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

That had to be one of the worse performances I have seen in ages, dont want to take anything away from Gustafsson, end of the day he keeps going in there and getting the job done but truth is if I was Jones or even Evans I would not be worried about having him across the cage from me.

Silva looked to me that he did not even want to win the fight, no strategy in his weak ass performance, no heart, nothing, no combos not even a double, no set up to his single crappy striking, he looked like a complete joke to be fair, did not look scared ether to be fair, could maybe understand his performance better if he was scared, but he wasnt, in fact he showed no negative or positive emotions what so ever, was just dull and looked as if he did not give a shit about anything, looked like he was just there to pick up a pay check and nothing more, in fact it would not surprise me if I was to find out that he had a bet on himself to lose or some shit.

Was very generous of Ken Flo to stay to him after the fight "we look forward to seeing you in here again", speak for yourself Kenny cos that was just an insult to showing some token of effort to be honest, I hope Stephan Bonnar is personally on his way to Sweden right now just to give him a disgusted look let him know how insulted he was by the big fat zero he scored him out of ten for effort in that fight.

For the record, if it was up to me Gustafsson's next fight would be Stephan Bonnar, and T.Silva would be Davis in a last chance match, and if he was to give another performance as poor as that one, I for one would be glad to see the back of him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gustaffson can handle, that's for sure. A main event in his hometown and country, what else you can want. I hope they give him more of a proven fighter now, Silva has always been way overrated. Perhaps Bader.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I didnt find that fight exciting at all.


Quoted for truth


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure why some are unimpressed with this fight, it was a clinic. Gustaf nearly had another first round KO, didnt get it and picked Silva apart all night. We got to see him fight three rounds, he has the gas tank to sustain his movement.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Gustaffson can handle, that's for sure. A main event in his hometown and country, what else you can want. I hope they give him more of a proven fighter now, Silva has always been way overrated. Perhaps Bader.


Silva's overrated...so give him...Bader?  I'd put money on Thiago Silva against Bader any day.

Machida would be a hell of a test for Gustaf, or the loser of Rashad vs Jones, Shogun would be a good match up too. 

I feel as though beating Bader wouldn't get him any closer to a title shot...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Not sure why some are unimpressed with this fight, it was a clinic. Gustaf nearly had another first round KO, didnt get it and picked Silva apart all night. We got to see him fight three rounds, he has the gas tank to sustain his movement.


Not having a dig at the UFC here at all, match making wise this was a good fight to put on, was a free card after all, saw some good fights some upsets and if gave some of the lessor known new comers a chance to get in there and show the fans what they are all about, was a good card in fact the UFC needs more of these events for sure.

Even the main event on paper was a worthy interesting match up for such a prospect card, the UFC did everything right here was a fair and relevant fight to have headline this type of a event.

But sometimes fights just suck no via fault of the UFC, not via lack of talent in the cage or bad matchmaking, sometimes its not even fault of the fighters they just cancel each other out and boring fights do happen, and when that happens its just one of those things, hey even some football games suck ass too its just sometimes the case as with any sport.

but then sometimes like in any sport individuals are to blame for boring events, and in this case Silva fell short big time and showed imo a serious lack of effort, no kidding when I say if I was to watch a player step out for my beloved football team Arsenal and show that much effort I would boo his ass back to the conference, same rules here apply Silvas entire performance was a complete joke, those hard shots that everyone is ranting about looked pulled back imo, no real speed, torque, was not pushing his body through or elevating any kind of power through the hips on impact, they where nothing that glorified jabs that looked as if they had no intention of KO'ing his opponent, there was no combos or follow up on any shots landed, to me it just looked like he was not even trying to win, his effort was non existent. I intent to watch it again, I have no personal grudge against the result ether way going into this fight, but to me it seriously looked like Silva was not even trying to win, make what you will of that is match fixing so hard to believe, maybe the UFC wanted Gus to win maybe they held no blame, maybe Silva himself set out to lose in his own personal scam totally uninfluenced by the UFC, who knows but nothing and I mean NOTHING Silva did in that fight looked like he was trying to win, could be he just did not care and wanted to get paid, intent in there or not same rules apply if a player goes out for my foiotball team and gives that much effort then I never want to see him ware the shirt again,


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not having a dig at the UFC here at all, match making wise this was a good fight to put on, was a free card after all, saw some good fights some upsets and if gave some of the lessor known new comers a chance to get in there and show the fans what they are all about, was a good card in fact the UFC needs more of these events for sure.
> 
> Even the main event on paper was a worthy interesting match up for such a prospect card, the UFC did everything right here was a fair and relevant fight to have headline this type of a event.
> 
> ...


Silva was game, its kind of hard to look amazing when you're completely outclassed.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Silva was game, its kind of hard to look amazing when you're completely outclassed.


if you think that was game then you ether.....

A) know fcuk all
B) are kidding yourself


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> if you think that was game then you ether.....
> 
> A) know fcuk all
> B) are kidding yourself


If you can take that sort of punishment for 15 minutes, you are game. He was still throwing bombs in the third. Silva was there to fight, not just get paid.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> If you can take that sort of punishment for 15 minutes, you are game. He was still throwing bombs in the third. Silva was there to fight, not just get paid.


Agreed, I think Silva was more than game but he really didn't know how to handle Gustafsson's reach and movement.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Silva was game.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

i just want to know, WTF was this??


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

oldfan said:


> i just want to know, WTF was this??


That is a trip.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> That is a trip.


That was embarrassing. I fully expected Silva to ragdoll Gustof. silly me.:shame02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

oldfan said:


> That was embarrassing. I fully expected Silva to ragdoll Gustof. silly me.:shame02:


I think in this sport there's no such thing as a _bad_ prediction, but I honestly could not see any reason to choose Silva in this fight. I didn't see anyone put forward a good argument either.

This poll favoured Gustaf but many people on this and other forums were picking Thiago to win.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SM33 said:


> If you can take that sort of punishment for 15 minutes, you are game. He was still throwing bombs in the third. Silva was there to fight, not just get paid.


Hey I did not say he was scared to go in there and take a beating for 3 round, shit the guy probably not scared to get in the cage and take a beating from a bear for 3 round, probably not scared to die in there, he sure as hell was not looking for an easy way out or to let Gus finish him.

I just saying he did not look like he wanted to win, nothing more, he just looked like he was happy to go in there survive 3 rounds and call it a night, but these bomb your talking about look to me as if the power was pulled out at the last second and at the moment of impacted they where never going to do much damage, maybe enough still in them to give some kind of hurt and give the judges something to mark down, but never did any have the torque or flow through to risk scoring a KO, and never did he risk pushing himself ahead on any score card and rolling off a few combos.

As for the prospect of Gus fighting Jones, what the hell should he get though Evans which I expect him to do then why not give him the shot, its not as if there are any others in that division more deserved a shot, and the fact I would make Jones a huge favorite to win easily don't matter much ether since can say the same of any fighter out there, so what the hell give Gus his chance I all for it.

Do I thing he can beat Jones, no fcuking way man, but who cares about that really when what matters more is do I think it will be a good fight, hell yes me loves watch some Jon Jones do his thing showboating his skill and steaming over his opponents, would love to have me a bet on it even, only need now to decide if.....

A) Jones chokes him to sleep
B) The ref jumps in with a merciful TKO
C) Gus taps out for this life due to strikes

Man and you know that whatever the result be the finish will be just fcuking awesome as ever when Jones steps in there.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems like they were trying to talk up a fight with Jones at the end of this one. Thankfully Gustafsson handled himself well and gave a pretty good response IMO.

He looked good in this fight and won pretty comfortably. I'm looking forward to his next challenge, as I don't think he showed or really needed to show all he is capable of.

Hopefully he gets one of the former champs who are still hovering around the top 5.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Hey I did not say he was scared to go in there and take a beating for 3 round, shit the guy probably not scared to get in the cage and take a beating from a bear for 3 round, probably not scared to die in there, he sure as hell was not looking for an easy way out or to let Gus finish him.
> 
> I just saying he did not look like he wanted to win, nothing more, he just looked like he was happy to go in there survive 3 rounds and call it a night, but these bomb your talking about look to me as if the power was pulled out at the last second and at the moment of impacted they where never going to do much damage, maybe enough still in them to give some kind of hurt and give the judges something to mark down, but never did any have the torque or flow through to risk scoring a KO, and never did he risk pushing himself ahead on any score card and rolling off a few combos.
> 
> ...


Dan Henderson is ahead of his in line, Alexander does need to defeat a top ten guy (maybe Machida) before he gets his title shot.

Another lone suffering fighter who might be in line for a title shot and who should face Thiago Silva next is Stephan Bonnar. Two more wins and that gives him a five fight win streak. I know how crazy it sounds but he's impossible to finish and he did beat Jones for a round :laugh:.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Dan Henderson is ahead of his in line, Alexander does need to defeat a top ten guy (maybe Machida) before he gets his title shot.
> 
> Another lone suffering fighter who might be in line for a title shot and who should face Thiago Silva next is Stephan Bonnar. Two more wins and that gives him a five fight win streak. I know how crazy it sounds but he's impossible to finish and he did beat Jones for a round :laugh:.


you know what man, read back a page or two on my posts and you will see that Bonnar was the first name I came up with too when I thought who Gus should face next, and you know what your right, Hendo should be up next his name slipped my mind but thats exactly who should be next in line to take on the Jones/Evans winner.

That post was based entirely on the assumption there was no one else to fight for the title so may as well be him, but Hendo should be the one up next and Gus should have to take another fight first.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

They need to kill Strikeforce and bring over Moussasi,Mo and Feijao.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

ESPADA9 said:


> That’s sort of a silly statement, perhaps Sweeden doesn’t have a strong wrestling tradition but that doesn’t mean people from Sweeden cant LEARN to wrestle, its not like they are missing a “wrestling” gene that prohibits them from wrestling. I think Bisping has some sick TDD and hes not from a strong wrestling culture and there is this little French speaking Canadian who has some pretty good wrestling skills from what I hear. Gustafson is trainning with some really good wrestlers.
> 
> Gustafson will probalbly never become as skilled at wrestling as Rashad or Davis but in MMA all you need to do is get good enough to neutralize your opponents game to make it irrelevant (I could give you plenty of examples).
> 
> Hes only 25 with some solid wins and only 1 loss, he'll get better, how good only time will tell.


Actually historically Sweden has arguably the second strongest wrestling tradition in the world, behind only Russia.

Little wrestling 101 for you guys.


----------

